# jacobsen gt14



## fordn (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys I have a jacobsen gt 14 and its a late 70s all hydro model. My question is where can I fine a mower deck to fit that? I hear certain ford models will hook up to the carriage no problem. But what is the model?


----------

